# Honey Run Apiaries



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim has been an excellent supplier.

His genetics have been some of my best honey producers and the quickest to build up in the spring.


----------



## LEAD PIPE (May 22, 2005)

I have been happy with his queens also.


----------

